# How serious are these words for a Thai lady?



## Jamesal (Jul 10, 2013)

I am corresponding(in English) with a Thai co-worker who has been transferred to another location.

In the last three messages she has written:

Really miss you ... 
miss you always  
These make me miss you. (Talking about some stuff animals I gifted her)

Maybe over thinking it but how serious are these words for a Thai lady? Or are they used just as casually as in the west?? And she is just being polite/friendly?


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Only you can answer this, your first question should be as you said a co-worker was this a professional job or a bar, if the answer is a professional job and you liked that person you should take the words as they are, if you met her at a bar well working then just think of it as a good memory. A few years ago I posted on this site Can marrying a Thai girl really work. The answer is yes it can and with my experience after 8 years with my wife have never had a cross word, when you consider she is 18 years younger than myself and two years ago I fell sick her words are always supportive and honest, if I had met her in a bar I would be now telling another story. 

Good luck Richard


----------



## freedomfighter (Oct 20, 2013)

I have lived in Thailand 9 years. My best advice is get to know her for at least a year before you can make any type of accurate assesment concerning her. Of course, there are always exceptions. If she is asking you for money be on the alert. Good luck...


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

good and bad people everywhere. They more that she matches with you(same age, social status, looks), and the more chance that something good will come out of your relation. anyway as sais above, need to try, the proof of the cake is the eating..


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I am a Thai woman and I think normally Thai women don't express that we miss someone unless we are quite close to them. You could see this as a flirtation. But if she is a close friend, being missed by her is nothing sexual. 

I would say she is possibly hitting on you.

Just ask her on a movie or dinner date, if she says yes, then it is a green light! But don't be blind in love. There are some sad girls out there who see Farangs as portable ATM machines. 

Good luck!


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*So, what happened next? *



Jamesal said:


> I am corresponding(in English) with a Thai co-worker who has been transferred to another location.
> 
> In the last three messages she has written:
> 
> ...


This thread caught my eye, so was Ms. newforestcat correct in her assessment of your friend? 

Hope it went well for you anyway.


----------

